# adding a second switch



## Ronniebaby (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to wire my bathroom fan to a new switch and locate it next to the existing bathroom light switch. the bathroom light switch has one black wire and one white wire. Does anyone know the correct way to wire a second switch and fan to this circuit so that one switch controls the light and one switch controls the fan?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 6, 2009)

In a nutshell:
1) remove the switch and box from the wall
2) enlarge the hole to install a double gang box
3) pull a new circuit to the fan
4) pigtail the hot and neutral from the existing wires
5) connect the hot pigtails to the respective switches
6) connect the neutral pigtails to the respective neutrals
6) reintall the switches in the box and install a double switch faceplate
7) connect the new hot and neutral circuit to the fan


----------



## JoeD (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a switch loop at the existing switch. You can not pull power for the new fan from the switch. There is no neutral in that box. You must find a power source for your fan and either bring it to the fan or the switch box.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good point JoeD.  It appears that the white was not properly labeled.
This definitely changes things.  Care to revise the plan?


----------



## rdmayers (Oct 24, 2009)

You will find the power you need in the lighting box. if you remove the existing fixture you will find the power connection for the existing switch,pick up the power for your fan there and you can drop another wire down the wall for the second switch.


----------

